# Feeding Working dog food to regular dogs?



## Bix (17 July 2012)

Do any of you? My sister in law feeds working food to her non-working lab as its cheaper and it suits his sensitive tummy. She suggests I feed the same but I'm not sure. What is the difference to 'regular' dog food?

(and also, apologies for all my questiony posts lately, but I value your knowledgable opinions  )


----------



## ihatework (17 July 2012)

I did when my lab was younger and although not a 'working' dog he got plenty of exercise doing agility / ad hoc shoot work etc.

Now he's a bit older and slightly less active (got an injury that put paid to his agility) he was putting on too much weight on the working diet.

He is now on a feed by 'Wafcol', it is a hypoallergenic diet feed - unfortunately it is expensive but my dog has lost 3kg in 8 months just by the diet switch, which for a lab can only be a good thing!


----------



## Twizzel (17 July 2012)

We feed Burns Canine Alert lamb and rice, it's pretty much identical to the normal lamb and rice kibble but vat free, it has a few added herbs but the meat/rice content is the same.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 July 2012)

'Working' dog food is wording which means the food can be sold VAT free. 
It tends to have a higher level of protein for any dog which expends a lot of energy.
TBH I would think that a dog with a sensitive tum would actually suit a senior/low energy food but horses for courses  I feed a 'senior' food to my five year old dog as it has low protein levels for a dry food (he cannot tolerate raw), it is just wording.


----------



## s4sugar (17 July 2012)

As CaveCanem said above ;- "working diet" makes the food VAT free, so is "Greyhound food". 
Both these types can have rest periods so the feeds cover the whole range of activity levels.


----------



## Bix (17 July 2012)

Thank you all  so it wouldn't be like giving blue smarties to my 5 year old son? That's good to know


----------



## s4sugar (17 July 2012)

Bix said:



			Thank you all  so it wouldn't be like giving blue smarties to my 5 year old son? That's good to know 

Click to expand...

No, that would be Bakers.......


----------



## GinaB (17 July 2012)

Protein levels will vary. At this timeof year, most will stock food with around 20%. Coming into the shooting season, the protein will be higher. My new dog doesn't work but is on a working food. Coat looks fantastic after only a couple of days.


----------



## Copperpot (17 July 2012)

I feed all mine Skinners working dog food  varied types of dog from big to small and they all do well on it


----------



## PorkChop (18 July 2012)

Another who feeds skinners to my dogs, some are working dogs, some are not


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 July 2012)

I feed Skinners F & T too, no problems with a blue smartie effect.  Freya is on Fish4puppies working dog food.  Exactly the same composition as the normal Fish4puppies but in a clear bag and vat free so quite a bit cheaper .


----------



## 2Greys (18 July 2012)

I feed the skinners F&T salmon to my rather sedentary greyhounds, its about 21% protein and only difference is the saving on VAT.


----------



## madeleine1 (18 July 2012)

our lab rottwieler, 10 months and our lab doerman 9 years are on working grayhound food. basically dry buiscuits that have a bit more protien in then normal feed. we have it in a dad grinds it up for a bird feed company and sells it to the game keepers for their working dogs. ours have no problem on it at all and a very nice shiney coat on both.


----------

